# 90/17 vs. 90/18



## kmorrissey5

What is the difference in citing someone 90/17 vs 90/18?


----------



## 209

the short explaination is 90/17 is traveling at a speed greater than reasonable and proper and 90/18 is greater than the posted speed limit. 90/17 could be used if someone is going 50 in a posted 50 when their is 6 inches of ice on the road and traffic is moving at 25mph. Thats the short version...but you can look up the exact law lingo on the Mass. general laws website.


----------



## Gil

CHAPTER 90. MOTOR VEHICLES AND AIRCRAFT 


MOTOR VEHICLES 


Chapter 90: Section 17. Speed limits 


Section 17. No person operating a motor vehicle on any way shall run it at a rate of speed greater than is reasonable and proper, having regard to traffic and the use of the way and the safety of the public. Unless a way is otherwise posted in accordance with the provisions of section eighteen, it shall be prima facie evidence of a rate of speed greater than is reasonable and proper as aforesaid (1) if a motor vehicle is operated on a divided highway outside a thickly settled or business district at a rate of speed exceeding fifty miles per hour for a distance of a quarter of a mile, or (2) on any other way outside a thickly settled or business district at a rate of speed exceeding forty miles per hour for a distance of a quarter of a mile, or (3) inside a thickly settled or business district at a rate of speed exceeding thirty miles per hour for a distance of one-eighth of a mile, or (4) within a school zone which may be established by a city or town as provided in section two of chapter eighty-five at a rate of speed exceeding twenty miles per hour. Operation of a motor vehicle at a speed in excess of fifteen miles per hour within one-tenth of a mile of a vehicle used in hawking or peddling merchandise and which displays flashing amber lights shall likewise be prima facie evidence of a rate of speed greater than is reasonable and proper. If a speed limit has been duly established upon any way, in accordance with the provisions of said section, operation of a motor vehicle at a rate of speed in excess of such limit shall be prima facie evidence that such speed is greater than is reasonable and proper; but, notwithstanding such establishment of a speed limit, every person operating a motor vehicle shall decrease the speed of the same when a special hazard exists with respect to pedestrians or other traffic, or by reason of weather or highway conditions. Any person in violation of this section, while operating a motor vehicle through the parameters of a marked construction zone or construction area, at a speed which exceeds the posted limit, or at a speed that is greater than is reasonable and proper, shall be subject to a fine of 2 times the amount currently in effect for the violation issued. Except on a limited access highway, no person shall operate a school bus at a rate of speed exceeding forty miles per hour, while actually engaged in carrying school children. 


----------

CHAPTER 90. MOTOR VEHICLES AND AIRCRAFT 


MOTOR VEHICLES 


Chapter 90: Section 18. Special regulations, speed and use of vehicles 


Section 18. The city council, the transportation commission of the city of Boston, the board of selectmen, park commissioners, a traffic commission or traffic director, or the department, on ways within their control, may make special regulations as to the speed of motor vehicles and may prohibit the use of such vehicles altogether on such ways; provided, however, that except in the case of a speed regulation no such special regulation shall be effective unless it shall have been published in one or more newspapers, if there be any, published in the town in which the way is situated, otherwise in one or more newspapers published in the county in which the town is situated; nor until after the department, and in the case of a speed regulation the department and the registrar, acting jointly, shall have certified in writing that such regulation is consistent with the public interests; provided, however, that nothing herein contained shall be construed as affecting the right of the metropolitan district commission or of the department of environmental management to make rules and regulations governing the use and operation of motor vehicles on lands, roadways and parkways under its care and control. No such rule or regulation shall prohibit the use of passenger or station wagon type motor vehicles whose gross weight is less than five thousand pounds and which are registered for commercial use on ways where noncommercial passenger type motor vehicles are permitted to operate. No such regulation shall be effective until there shall have been erected, upon the ways affected thereby and at such points as the department and the registrar, acting jointly, may designate, signs, conforming to standards adopted by the department, setting forth the speed or other restrictions established by the regulation, and then only during the time such signs are in place. Any sign, purporting to establish a speed limit, which has not been erected in accordance with the foregoing provisions may be removed by or under the direction of the department. 

Any person, corporation, firm or trust owning a private parking area or owning land on or abutting a private way, or any person, corporation, firm or trust controlling such land or parking area, with the written consent of the owner, may apply in writing to the city council, the traffic commission of a city or town having a traffic commission, the transportation commission of the city of Boston or the board of selectmen in any town in which the private way or parking area lies, to make special regulations as to the speed of motor vehicles and as to the use of such vehicles upon the particular private way or parking area, and the city council with the approval of the mayor, the traffic commission of a city or town, the transportation commission of the city of Boston or the board of selectmen, as the case may be, may make such special regulations with respect to said private way or parking area to the same extent as to ways within their control and such special regulations shall not be subject to approval by the department or the registrar; provided, however, that any traffic signs, signals, markings or devices used to implement such special regulations shall conform in size, shape and color to the most current manual on uniform traffic control devices.


----------



## Rock

When a question like this is asked I assume that the asking person knows they can simply look up the Ch. and Sec. and read it on their own (and yes, I know what they say about assumptions). Gil, with all earned and due respect, why do people post the copy of the law in question? I know I NEVER read it unless it is in the book in my cruiser. I think people want to hear the street version of how we apply the law in practice. I always thought it was a wasted post to past the Ch. and Sec.
Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Gil

Rock said:


> When a question like this is asked I assume that the asking person knows they can simply look up the Ch. and Sec. and read it on their own (and yes, I know what they say about assumptions). Gil, with all earned and due respect, why do people post the copy of the law in question? I know I NEVER read it unless it is in the book in my cruiser. I think people want to hear the street version of how we apply the law in practice. I always thought it was a wasted post to past the Ch. and Sec.
> Just my humble opinion.


I hear ya, but 209 gave a street version so I added the mgl version for completeness.


----------

